# Crytek: Crysis-Entwickler befindet sich in finanzieller Notlage



## Gast1669461003 (22. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crytek: Crysis-Entwickler befindet sich in finanzieller Notlage * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crytek: Crysis-Entwickler befindet sich in finanzieller Notlage


----------



## BlueDragon92 (22. Juni 2014)

Wen es etwas genauer interessiert wie ein paar der tiefen Community-Mitglieder von Crytek denken:
http://crysis.4thdimension.info/forum/showthread.php?17276-Crytek-war-fast-pleite&p=618393

Ich bin dort Blue Dragon


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2014)

ich würde lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich davon total überrascht bin. 
dieses rasante wachstum war irgendwie...mysteriös.


----------



## Phone (22. Juni 2014)

Was soll ich sagen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hozc3QP-kLw


----------



## BuzzKillington (22. Juni 2014)

Wargaming? Gibt's dann WoT mit der CryEngine?


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Juni 2014)

Nicht so überraschend. Ich wünsche den ganzen Mitarbeitern sicherlich keine Arbeitslosigkeit, aber wenn eine Spielefirma fast ausschließlich schlechte und mittelmäßige Spiele produziert, dann ist es kein Wunder, wenn irgendwann das Geld ausgeht.


----------



## Kaisan (22. Juni 2014)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Nicht so überraschend. Ich wünsche den ganzen Mitarbeitern sicherlich keine Arbeitslosigkeit, aber wenn eine Spielefirma fast ausschließlich schlechte und mittelmäßige Spiele produziert, dann ist es kein Wunder, wenn irgendwann das Geld ausgeht.



Sehe ich ähnlich; Crysis 3 mochte meiner Meinung nach zwar noch unterhaltsam sein, aber Warface und die dazugehörige Plattform waren ein klares Geld-Grab. Und über Ryse: Son of Rome wollen wir erst gar nicht sprechen ... auch die Zukunft von Crytek im Free2Play-Segment sehe ich kritisch. Hunt: Horros Of The Gilded Age würde mich zumindest noch vom Setting ansprechen, Arena of Fate hingegen würde ich potenziell als weitere Fehlinvestition bezeichnen (ich denke kaum, dass sich das Teil bei der gigantischen Konkurrenz durchsetzen wird). Ernsthaft Sorgen mache ich mir nur über Homefront: The Revolution, das ja bisher in meinen Augen sehr ansprechend aussah und interessante Ideen hat - wenn Crytek denn von Wargaming oder einer sonstigen Firma übernommen wird, hoffe ich, dass dem Entwickler Freiheiten bleiben und dass das neue Homefront das Licht der Welt erblickt. Ganz zu schweigen von den zahlreichen Arbeitsplätzen, die verloren gehen würden. Auch wenn Crytek längst nicht mehr die Relevanz als Spieleschmiede hat, die es seinerzeit mit Far Cry und Crysis 1 schuf, hoffe ich doch, dass das Entwicklerstudio weiterhin Spiele veröffentlichen kann.


----------



## IceGamer (22. Juni 2014)

Man hat irgendwie viel zu selten auf die Community gehört... Das Crysis 3 nichts wird, war irgendwie lange absehbar,  Ich für meinen Teil hatte von Anfang an wenig Interesse am Setting und die Story hat man ab der 2. Hälfte des 1. Teils vor die Wand gefahren.
Schade um das Unternehmen, aber abgesehen von Warhead und Crysis 1  waren alle Spiele absolut enttäuschend. Zudem kenn Ich genug Gamer, die noch nichtmal Crysis 1 mochten, was Ich auch vesrtehen kann.

Unterm Strich: Schade um die spilebaren TEchdemos, die den Computer ausreizten und zeigten, was machbar ist, aber seitdem man auch für Konsolen produziert, ist das ja auch eher merginales Beiwerk geworden. Die Spiele werde Ich sicherlich nicht vermissen, da trifft mich der Verlust von STALKER 2 wesentlich schlimmer...


----------



## TwilightSinger (22. Juni 2014)

Würde mich freuen, wenn Crytek noch die Wende schafft, unabhängig von der Qualität ihrer Spiele. Ansonsten wäre es schade für den Standort Deutschland.


----------



## Blasterishere (22. Juni 2014)

Ich bezweifle das die noch die Wende schaffen werden. Wünschen die Mitarbeitern dann natürlich alles gute und denke auch das die meisten Artists von denen gut irgendwo unterkommen werden, da die schon einiges drauf haben. Aber selber Schuld wenn sich ein Studio nur auf Grafik konzentriert und dann 1-4 Mitarbeiter für Game Design hat? Das kann bei solchen Dimensionen einfach nichts werden. Habe mich schon seit Ewigkeiten gefragt wie die Überhaupt so viele Mitarbeiter bezahlen können, da fast alle Titel von denen sich nicht so gut verkauft haben weil es einfach nur Grafisch wunderbar aber Gameplay Mittelmaß war aber die es anscheinend nicht kapiert haben das es ohne anständiges Gameplay Design nicht funktioniert. 
Homefront wird auch verkaufstechnisch ein Flop werden, egal wie gut das Spiel auch sein wird (wird wahrscheinlich auch nur mittelmaß), insbesondere wegen dem verschrienen Vorgänger.
Hunt könnte ganz lustig werden würde mich aber sehr wundern wenn das einen finanziellen Erfolg bringen würde der die gesamte Firma mit über 800 Mitarbeitern rettet.
Arena of Fate wird auch ein Flop. Die Konkurrenz ist viel viel zu groß. Dota2 , LoL, hunderte kleinere, und das kommende Blizzard dingen. Da ist einfach kein Platz mehr für noch einen. 
Ich denke das wenn bald nichts wirklich geiles kommt von denen (was ich bezweifle), dann werden wir innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren über die wirkliche Insolvenz lesen mit eventueller Übernahme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2014)

Hoffentlich kriegen die noch die Kurve. Ohne "Crysis" würde dem FPS-Genre eine besonders gute Reihe wegfallen, was ich mir auf keinen Fall wünsche.


----------



## Apocaliptica (22. Juni 2014)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, deswegen habe sie auch die Engine offensiver verkauft und vermarket.
Aber naja. Wer scheiß Spiele macht, kein Wunder.


----------



## thisis (22. Juni 2014)

Dann wende Dich wieder ab von diesem Geschwür F2P und bring mehr AAA  Full-Retail Titel raus. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall sehr auf Homefront The Revolution. Schön, dass unsere Kultur-Prägung solche Unternehmen wie Crytek so sehr fördert *hust*.  An unsere Kultusminister: lassen Sie doch einfach auch USK18 Titel in den Auszeichnungen zu und subventionieren Sie Unternehmen wie Crytek mit ein paar Millionen. Ich würde es als Steuerzahler unterzeichnen. Und danke an den Freistaat, der damals die Subventionierung unterbunden hat. Landwirtschaftsimulator auf Platz 1 der Verkaufscharts. Deutschland ...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (22. Juni 2014)

Wie andere hier schon geschrieben haben: wenig überraschend. Die Spiele, die Crytek in den letzten Jahren veröffentlicht hat waren allesamt unterdruchschnittlich und das man die PC Spieler mit der aggressiven F2P Politik verprellt hat, hat sicher auch nicht geholfen. Crysis 3 war da der einzige Lichtblick, aber auch das hat nur mehr vom Selben geboten und war zwar gut, hat aber sicher nicht genug eingefahren um die Firma in den schwarzen Zahlen zu halten. Und die Deals mit der Rüstungsbranche die Crytek eingegangen ist waren wohl offensichtlich auch nicht ganz so einträglich wie erhofft.

Ich wünsche Crytek und vor allem den Mitarbeitern das Beste und hoffe, dass sie wieder Fuß fassen. Ohne FarCry und Crysis wäre die deutsche Spiele Branche heute nicht da wo sie jetzt ist.


----------



## springenderBusch (22. Juni 2014)

Oha, so eine Meldung zum Sonntag Mittag !

Das ist hart, aber leider auch absolut verständlich. 
Eineinhalb vernünftige Spiele in 10 Jahren können eben nicht unendlich viele - höchstens - durchschnittliche Spiele finanzieren.
Ich persönlich hoffe, daß aus Homefront 2 was gutes wird und bei mir einen Kaufreiz setzt. In Ansätzen klingt es zumindest gut.
Desweiteren hoffe ich, daß, bei Überleben der Firma, die Yerli´s endlich von ihrem hohen Thron runterkommen und ihre Schnauze nicht weiter so weit aufreißen.
War die letzten zwei drei Jahre ja schon unerträglich irgendeine ihrer Aussagen zu lesen.
Sie haben halt das Maul aufgerissen und über ihre Verhältnisse gelebt.

Sollen, bei Überleben, ihr eigenes Ding machen, nicht jedem Trend hinterherrennen und wieder einmal - wie vor langer Zeit - zeigen daß sie Spaß am Spieleerstellen haben.
Dann kaufen die Leute wieder auch ihre Spiele.


----------



## TheDuffman (22. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt, womit die ihr Geld verdienen. Mit so wenigen Spielen kann man nicht 800 Mitarbeiter unterhalten.

Lest euch mal die Reviews von Crytek auf Glassdoor durch.

http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Crytek-Reviews-E347451.htm

Scheinbar haben die Yerlis jegliches Interesse an der Firma verloren und die Studios sind völlig außer Kontrolle und agieren planlos.


----------



## Jalpar (22. Juni 2014)

Wir einige meiner Vorredner bin auch nicht wirklich überrascht. Ich warte auf so eine Meldung eigentlich schon seit ich hier vor 1 oder 2 Jahren den Artikel las, in dem Yerli meinte, die Grafik würde 60 % eines Spieles ausmachen. Wenn diese Behauptung stimmen würde, wäre Son of Rome ein Hit geworden, und Telltales "The Walking Dead" mit seiner Comic-Cellshading-Grafik müßte eine finanzelle Katastrophe sein. Es wäre vielleicht besser gewesen, wenn sie das Wachstum ein wenig langsamer angegangen wären.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Juni 2014)

Mich hat es doch ein wenig überrascht. Crytek ist in den letzten Jahren offenbar doch sehr gewachsen und von einem kleinen Entwickler zu einem der wichtigsten Entwickler weltweit aufgestiegen. So schlecht, dachte ich, kann es ihnen da also gar nicht gehen. Aber da habe ich mich wohl einfach getäuscht. Und das, obwohl Crytek seit Crysis eher mittelmäßige Spiele hervor gebracht und in der Vergangenheit allerlei Unsinn pallabert hat. 

Mal schauen, ob sie sich mit Homefront 2 retten können. Oder ob das Spiel überhaupt fertig wird.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wie andere hier schon geschrieben haben: wenig überraschend. Die Spiele, die Crytek in den letzten Jahren veröffentlicht hat waren allesamt unterdruchschnittlich und das man die PC Spieler mit der aggressiven F2P Politik verprellt hat, hat sicher auch nicht geholfen. Crysis 3 war da der einzige Lichtblick, aber auch das hat nur mehr vom Selben geboten und war zwar gut, hat aber sicher nicht genug eingefahren um die Firma in den schwarzen Zahlen zu halten. Und die Deals mit der Rüstungsbranche die Crytek eingegangen ist waren wohl offensichtlich auch nicht ganz so einträglich wie erhofft.
> 
> Ich wünsche Crytek und vor allem den Mitarbeitern das Beste und hoffe, dass sie wieder Fuß fassen. Ohne FarCry und Crysis wäre die deutsche Spiele Branche heute nicht da wo sie jetzt ist.



nicht zu vergessen das man sich auch etwas übernommen hat mit der Expansion an Studios und IPs


----------



## UKSheep (22. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Link zu dem Gamestar + Artikel...    

Hat minimal etwas von Bild + ... 

Aber F2P Titel verfolgen ja eine ähnliche Strategie... warum also nicht das Modell für "News" übernehmen...


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2014)

UKSheep schrieb:


> Danke für den Link zu dem Gamestar + Artikel...
> 
> Hat minimal etwas von Bild + ...
> 
> Aber F2P Titel verfolgen ja eine ähnliche Strategie... warum also nicht das Modell für "News" übernehmen...



noch nie 'ne paywall gesehen?


----------



## UKSheep (22. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> noch nie 'ne paywall gesehen?



 Gesehen ja... muss ich sie deswegen für gut befinden? Oder was soll mir das jetzt sagen?


----------



## Sanador (22. Juni 2014)

Seitdem Crytek seine Engine für 'n Appel und 'n Ei auf Steam verkauft, hab ich auf so eine Nachricht schon gewartet.
Schade, denn Crysis 3 war ein richtig gutes Spiel und es wäre schade, wenn noch ein deutscher Entwickler Pleite gehen würde.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Juni 2014)

befindet oder befand laut PCGH ?

Crytek: Insolvenz im April 2014 haarscharf abgewendet
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spiel...-im-April-2014-haarscharf-abgewendet-1126240/


----------



## Gast1669461003 (22. Juni 2014)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> befindet oder befand laut PCGH ?
> 
> *Crytek: Insolvenz im April 2014 haarscharf abgewendet*
> 
> ...



Selbst wenn die Krise abgewendet ist, sind sie jetzt sicherlich nicht wieder steinreich und munter. Laut den aktuellen Informationen sind die Verträge für genannte Finanzspritze auch noch nicht unterschrieben...


----------



## fertigo (22. Juni 2014)

Passend das Statement, dass zuviele Mitarbeiter wären. Ist in vielen Firmen so. Ein großer Wasserkopf, und ein 1/4 der Leute, die wirklich was hackeln, die die anderen erhalten. Das kann den Untergang herbeiführen. Andererseits muss man sagen, dass sie in den letzten Jahren kaum noch interessante Titel produziert haben. Ausser Crysis fällt mir nix ein. Da scheint Bethesda wesentlich aktiver...


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2014)

es gibt 2 wesentliche fragen crytek betreffend, die vermutlich nicht nur ich mir schon seit jahren stelle: 

1) was machen diese angeblich über 800 angestellten?
2) wie konnte der laden so schnell expandieren bzw woher kam das geld dafür?

edit:

zitat von mir von vor fünf jahren (!), als die übernahme von free radical design im raum stand:


> stellt sich die frage, wie crytek sich so was leisten kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> warum?
> na ja, die frage, woher crytek das nötige kleingeld hat, muss doch wohl erlaubt sein, oder nicht?
> wäre nicht das erste mal, dass sich ein unternehmen mit einer übernahme  übernimmt, und das wären dann wohl keineswegs "wunderbare nachrichten"  für crytekfans, oder?
> 
> ...



http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...che-entwicklerstudio-free-radical-design.html


----------



## lars9401 (22. Juni 2014)

Wundert mich irgendwie nicht.

1. Crysis 2: Was mal so gar nicht an den Vorgänger anknüpfen konnte. Kleine Levels, kaum Physik
2. nur noch F2P: So wirklich gut steht man damit bei den Spielern ja immer noch nicht da
3. Crysis 3: War zwar nen guter Shooter, aber mehr auc nicht. Nach ein paar Stündchen war man durch. Der MP war auch nicht gerade prickelnd
4. Ryse: Son of Rome und Warface waren ja auch nicht gerade top Spiele.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2014)

Und vor allen Dingen. Engineverkauf hin oder her. Aber in der Zeit nur 5 Spiele auf den Markt geworfen, von denen 4 eher mäßig bis mau waren bzw. eher erfolgsarm, dafür aber eine große Belegschaft und Firmenaufkauf, dazu das abwenden vom klassischen Spieler hin zu F2P. Wundern muß man sich da nicht mehr wirklich....

Und mal bösartig (aber mit einem wahren Kern): Die Crytek-Spiele (mal abgesehen von Farcry 1) waren ohne große Story und nur reine Grafikhuren um es mal salopp zu formulieren. Bis auf den Tarnanzug gabs keine Innovationen (außer grafischer Natur) und relativ flache Storyplots. Dazu kurze Spieldauer.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es gibt 2 wesentliche fragen crytek betreffend, die vermutlich nicht nur ich mir schon seit jahren stelle:
> 
> 1) was machen diese angeblich über 800 angestellten?
> 2) wie konnte der laden so schnell expandieren bzw woher kam das geld dafür?
> ...



Den Fehler machen ja manche Firmen, dass man zu schnell expandiert, weil man darf nicht vergessen, je mehr Studios und je mehr Entwickler man hat, desto mehr Geld muss jeden Monat reinkommen. Wenn man da nicht genug Spiele macht, die die entsprechenden Verkaufszahlen haben, kann man so schnell mal in die Bredouille kommen. Vermutlich haben sie sich auch zu viel von der Engine-Lizenzierung erhofft. Dachten, sie könnten auch damit das große Geld machen. Problem ist nur: Die meisten Entwickler greifen lieber zur Unreal Engine.


----------



## Dominicus1165 (22. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und vor allen Dingen. Engineverkauf hin oder her. Aber in der Zeit nur 5 Spiele auf den Markt geworfen, von denen 4 eher mäßig bis mau waren bzw. eher erfolgsarm, dafür aber eine große Belegschaft und Firmenaufkauf, dazu das abwenden vom klassischen Spieler hin zu F2P. Wundern muß man sich da nicht mehr wirklich....
> 
> Und mal bösartig (aber mit einem wahren Kern): Die Crytek-Spiele (mal abgesehen von Farcry 1) waren ohne große Story und nur reine Grafikhuren um es mal salopp zu formulieren. Bis auf den Tarnanzug gabs keine Innovationen (außer grafischer Natur) und relativ flache Storyplots. Dazu kurze Spieldauer.





Also Crysis 1 ist bei mir immernoch das Lieblingsspiel. 30mal ohne Steam und 3mal mit Steam durchgespielt. Außerdem etliche Level einfach so gespielt. Geschätze Spielzeit liegt bei 400 Stunden. 33 davon alleine in Steam. Und zwar alleine im Singleplayer. Nochmal 100 im Multiplayer (circa) 

Aber ja. F2P, Konsolenorientierte Protierungsscheiße und dann auch noch wenig Nachschub bei einem gigantischen Studio... Das hat doch so 5-6 Studios?!


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2014)

Naja Crysis 1 war ja neben FC1 noch relativ gut (weil eben neu). Trotzdem war der Storyplot nicht herausragend. Herausragend machte C1 der Tarnanzug und dessen Features und die Grafik. Mehr aber leider auch nicht. Aber der Rest der Crytek-Spiele ?? Und über den Zeitraum nur die genannten Spiele (C1-3, FC1, Warface, Warhead, Ryse of Rome) ? Das ist bei der Studiogröße über den Zeitraum ein Witz. Zumal von den Spielen eben nur ein Teil wirklich erfolgreich war.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2014)

naja, Ryse war jetzt auch nicht schlecht, aber es war halt auch nur Okay
Und dazu kam der E3 Fail, der das wie ein Railshooter Film hat aussehen lassen,


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2014)

Naja ich habe Ryse als XBONE Only QTE-Hure in Erinnerung..


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2014)

ich würde sogar behaupten, dass kein einziges der crytek-spiele so wirklich erfolgreich war.
das macht die ganze expansion ja so merkwürdig. 
wenn man sich im vergleich mal anschaut, in welchen verkaufsspähren far cry 3 mittlerweile schwebt (~ 10 mio.), davon kann die crysis-reihe nicht mal träumen.
ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie da die budgets aussehen, aber auch crysis 3 war imho doch immens teuer.


----------



## svd (22. Juni 2014)

Der Fisch fängt beim Kopf zu stinken an, heißt's. Ich gebe auch der Führung die Schuld, denn am hervorragenden Produkt kann's ja nicht gelegen haben.
Es kann ja nicht sein, dass eine der besten Grafikengines bisher nur eine Handvoll wirklich relevanter Titel angetrieben hat.
Das müssen damals schon sehr überzogene Lizenzgebühren gewesen sein, wenn Entwickler noch immer lieber die UE3 verwenden.

Die Lösung wäre aber fast naheliegend. Wenn Destiny kein Misserfolg wird und Activision in den Abgrund reißt, hätten diese hier die perfekte neue Engine
für die Call of Duty Reihe. Die nächsten zehn Jahre (ergo Spiele) verwendet, wäre der Kaufpreis für CryTek vermutlich noch immer ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## STURMHUND (22. Juni 2014)

Bedauerlich. Ich hätte gerne einen Nachfolger zu Ryse gespielt. Das Teil ist grafisch nach wie vor das beste aktuell erhältliche Next-Gen-Spiel und spielerisch habe ich von einem "linearen Prügler" nicht mehr erwartet. Lediglich den MP-Teil fand ich zu sehr auf grinding ausgelegt. 
Auch Crysis 3 fand ich sehr gut und wesentlich besser als Far Cry 3. In einem Shooter möchte ich nicht Schweine töten und mir aus ihren Häuten einen neuen Rucksack basteln müssen. Das gehört in ein Rollenspiel.

Die anderen Produkte kenne ich teils nur vom Namen her - G-Face sagt mir überhaupt nix, nie gehört, nie was darüber gelesen...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Juni 2014)

> Der Online-Shooter  Warface sei außerhalb Russlands kein Erfolg, die Spiele-Plattform G-Face  ein Flop, Crysis 3 solle ebenfalls nicht den Erwartungen gerecht  geworden sein und Ryse: Son of Rome habe zu hohe Entwicklungskosten  verursacht, heißt es.



Überrascht das irgendwen?


----------



## wurzn (23. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Der Fisch fängt beim Kopf zu stinken an, heißt's. Ich gebe auch der Führung die Schuld, denn am hervorragenden Produkt kann's ja nicht gelegen haben.
> Es kann ja nicht sein, dass eine der besten Grafikengines bisher nur eine Handvoll wirklich relevanter Titel angetrieben hat.
> Das müssen damals schon sehr überzogene Lizenzgebühren gewesen sein, wenn Entwickler noch immer lieber die UE3 verwenden.
> 
> ...


in diesem Fall geb ich ausschließlich der Führung die schuld. die eigenen Produktionen nur noch Totgeburten, f2p des keiner mehr haben will, und die angestellten verbrennen des geld indem man sie an homefront 2 arbeiten lässt, des eh keiner kauft...


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Homefront 2 würde ich noch nicht schlecht reden. Erst einmal abwarten ob und was man aus Teil 1 gelernt hat. Die Frage ist vielmehr ob wir HF2 noch erleben oder ob Crytek vorher noch in die Knie geht.

Und klar. Ja vieles (eigentlich fast alles) liegt in dem Falle in den Ursachen bei der Firmenführung. Sie planen die Projekte, sie segnen sie ab, sie entscheiden die Firmenstrategie und -ausrichtung (in dem Falle Richtung F2P). 

FC1 war ein genialer Schachzug, Auch Crysis 1 noch. Der Tarnanzug mit dessen Funktionen war eine wirklich geniale Idee, die ein Ubisoft für Future Soldier gleich mal in einer fast copy&paste artigen Manier übernommen hat.

Danach lebte man eigentlich nur noch von deren Lorbeeren und der Grafik der Nachfolger, die der einzige Pfeiler der Nachfolger darstellen (Story und Spieldauer sind da eher durchwachsen). 

Und daß das eben nun nicht reicht merkt man spätestens jetzt. Zumal die Firma zu schnell und zu stark gewachsen ist, demzufolge auch die Kostenstruktur ausgeufert ist (mal abgesehen von den Vorstandsbezügen) und zudem die Firmenausrichtung auch nicht wirklich stimmt. Dann gibts für die Firmengröße zu wenig Projekte die regelmäßig genügend Geld in die Kassen spielen....

Crytek bräuchte 2-3 Marken die jährlich erscheinen und das Fundament der Firma absichern. Und die sehe ich aber nicht. Ich sehe in den mittlerweile 10 Jahren seit FC1 (Release war afaik 2004) nur

-FC1
-C1-3 (darunter ein sich eher mäßig verkaufender 3. Teil und die Vorgänger waren auch nicht unbedingt Quotenkings)
-Warhead
-ein noch nicht fertiges Homefront 2 mit unklarer Erfolgsgeschichte
-die Plattform Warface und deren Ausrichtung auf F2P

Das wars dann auch schon. Das langt aber eben nicht, zumal die Verkaufserfolge zudem auch durchaus stark durchwachsen sind statt einen Pfeiler darzustellen, wie es bei Ubisoft z.B. eine Marke wie Assassins Creed ist, die trotz erheblicher Entwicklungskosten aber auch regelmäßigen Umsatz und Gewinnausschüttungen garantiert. Da langt ein Verkauf der Engine nun wirklich nicht. Zumal die Verkäufe dank des Preismodells auch nicht so erfolgreich zu sein scheinen. Sonst wäre die U-Engine nicht so verbreitet.

Crytek fehlt ein genialer Schachzug, eine neue (nicht) F2P-Marke die ähnlich einschlägt wie damals FC1 und C1. Nur ist es dafür mittlerweile zu spät. Es sei denn ein Geheimprojekt ist kurz vor der Fertigstellung (was ich aber mal bezweifle).


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juni 2014)

Crytek besteht ja inzwischen aus 9 Studios auf 3 Kontinenten. 
Ich frag mich schon seit Jahren wann diese aggressive Expansionsstrategie nach hinten los geht.
Die sollten sich wieder auf die Engine konzentrieren (das können sie ja am besten) und nebenbei wenige, aber hochwertige AAA Titel erschaffen.
Ich glaub die beißen sich allesamt in den Arsch angesichts der Erfolge von Far Cry 3.^^


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Und genau das ist das Problem: Crysis hat man ausgeschlachtet und die Marke FC verkauft. Die Ausrichtung auf F2P war imho danach der größte Fehler. Statt eine neue Marke zu etablieren....

Und mal ernsthaft: Bei der Ausrichtung von Crytek Richtung einer Größe wie Ubisoft braucht eine Firma auch Durchlauf. Ob da 1 AAA Titel aller 2-3 Jahre langt, würde ich noch mal bezweifeln. Schau Dir nur mal das Portfolio von Ubisoft an. Was die machen, um das Studio am laufen zu halten:

Jährlich:
-AC-Teile für PC und Konsolen (ohne PSP und Vita-Ableger gibts mit Unity und Liberation HD mittlerweile 8 Ableger!)

Neu und sicher auch fast im Jahresrhythmus
-Watch Dogs
-Just Dance

Dann aller 2-3 Jahre
-Farcry (mittlerweile bald Teil 4)
-Splinter Cell (ohne PSP-Ableger 6 Teile)
-Titanfall (neu)

Ohne Zeitspannen
-Rainbow Six (schon mehrere Teile)
-The Division (neu)
-The Crew (neu)
-The Elder Scrolls
-Might&Magic
-Rabbits
-Die Siedler
-Anno
-kleine Titel wie Iam Alive, Valiant Hearts und zig weitere kleine Dinge wie Southpark und Co.

Dazu die Vermarktung von Marken wie Tropico, Wolfenstein, The Walking Dead

Nicht zu vergessen hinter den großen Marken eine riesige Marketingmaschinerie mit T-Shirts, FIguren, Sondereditionen.

Crytek hat das nicht mal seit der Gründung hinbekommen. Und das ist mehr als 10 Jahre her. Und das nächste ist, daß sich Marken wie Assassins Creed, Splinter Cell, Watch Dogs, Titanfall allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. Was man bei Crysis zuletzt nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## fertigo (23. Juni 2014)

Dass sie die Marke FC verkauft haben, ist unverständlich...


----------



## Chemenu (23. Juni 2014)

Far Cry war das erste große Projekt von Crytek. Ich glaube die hatten damals noch keine Ahnung dass es ein Fehler sein könnte die Markenrechte abzugeben und wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht die nötige Verhandlungsposition um da groß gegen Ubisoft anzukämpfen. Da waren wahrscheinlich einfach froh einen Geldgeber für das Projekt gefunden zu haben.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Das ist nicht unverständlich sondern komplett kurzsichtig. Denen fehlte einfach die Vision für die Weiterentwicklung von FC. Sie haben das Geld aber gerne zur Expansion genutzt (mal abgesehen haben sie das Geld auch dringend benötigt). Im Rückblick betrachtet war die Entscheidung sicher Blödsinn, weil denen Material (Spiele, Marken, die sich gut verkaufen) für den Unterhalt des riesigen Apparates fehlt.

Auch Ubisoft hat bei FC2 erst einmal lernen müssen. Aber mit FC3 sind sie voll in der Fahrspur gelandet und FC4 scheint der nächste garantierte Hit zu werden.


----------



## docdent (23. Juni 2014)

Mir täte es echt leid um Crytek. FC1 ist für mich immer noch eins der besten Spiele des Jahrzehnts.

Aber schon mit C1 begann der Abstieg. Mal ehrlich: Ab dem Moment wo die Aliens auftauchten, hat das Spielen nur noch halbsoviel Spaß gemacht und dieser Nomad war eine Spaßbremse in Reinkultur (da war Warhead besser). Mit C2 wurde die Story immer verdrehter, dafür die Levels immer linearer. Die Grafik war hier eher durchschnitt, auch wenn NYC liebevoll in Szene gesetzt war. C3 hab ich nicht mal zu Ende gespielt, schade um die 50€. Lineare Levels und ein ödes, postapokalyptisches Szenario mit absurder Geschichte. Auf die Fans und Ihre Kritik hat man nie wirklich gehört.

Und vom Rest wollen wir gar nicht reden...


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Naja wobei C1 noch innovativ war mit dem Kampfanzug und seinen Funktionen. Bei C2 ging dann die Seuche mit dem Schlauchlevels ala COD los. Der Rest war auch nur ein besserer Abklatsch. Teil 3 habe ich zwar da aber zu meiner Schande noch nicht mal gespielt. Und schon bei FC1 hat mich der Schwenk vom Dschungel und den Söldnern mit einem mal hin auf die Mutanten gestört. Damit hat das Spiel in meinen Augen auch schon stark gelitten. So gut, genial und schön die Idee von FC1 mit der Insel und dem restlichen Storyplot und dem Steuerungssystem auch war.

Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn ich sehe was Crytek in den letzten 10 Jahren auf den Markt gebracht hat und was andere Firmen in der Zeit gestemmt haben und ich mir die aktuelle Firmengröße von Crytek anschaue wundert mich es nur, daß der Crash so lange hat auf sich warten lassen. Gut, er steht ja auch noch aus. Aber sie sind ja kurz davor.


----------



## azraelb (23. Juni 2014)

Warface, G-Face??? Noch nie davon gehört^^ Kein Wunder, dass es denen so schlecht geht.
FC1 war damals technisch eine wirkliche Innovation. Obwohl technisch die Crysis Teile auch nicht schlecht waren konnten sie sich nicht alleine dadurch von der Konkurrenz abheben.
Von der Story und dem Gameplay her fande ich Crysis auch mehr oder weniger langweilig...


----------



## Gast20180705 (23. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auch Ubisoft hat bei FC2 erst einmal lernen müssen. Aber mit FC3 sind sie voll in der Fahrspur gelandet und FC4 scheint der nächste garantierte Hit zu werden.



Lernen insofern, dass man ein Assasins Creed mit Sturmgewehren gemacht hat.

Für mich war schon Crysis entäuschend, aber eher nach dem Motto: Das wars jetzt?
Mit Far Cray als Vorgänger im Kopf hatte ich erwartet, dass es nach dem Kampf auf den Flugzeugträger zurück zu Prophet auf die Insel geht und man dort Nordkoreanern und Aliens im tropischen Winterwunderland in den Arsch tritt. Aber Nein Endegelände nach der im Vergleich mit Far Cry Hälfte der Spielzeit.

Als dann die die ersten Sachen von Crysis 2 bekannt wurden, waren sie für mich uninteressant


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Nöö. Sehe ich nicht sooo drastisch. Gut die Funktürme sind vergleichbar mit dem Adlerblick. Aber das wars dann auch schon im großen und ganzen. Für mich gehört FC3 mit zu den besten Games in letzter Zeit. Sicher nicht perfekt und immer noch ausbaufähig aber sehr gut. Und um Welten besser als ein zwar gut angedachtes FC2, was aber an der Umsetzung krankte (die Malaria spielte in der 2. Hälfte quasi keine Rolle mehr, die respawnenden Posten und Camps, dafür in der afrikanischen Savanne keine Tiere u.s.w.). Dazu die öde Missionsstruktur. Alles wurde bei FC3 besser, wenn auch sicher nicht ideal gelöst. Und ich freu mich schon auf FC4.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2014)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Aber Nein Endegelände nach der im Vergleich mit Far Cry Hälfte der Spielzeit.




was? 
war far cry von der solo-spielzeit doppelt so lange wie crysis?
kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, allerdings ist far cry auch ewig her bei mir. 
allerdings kam mir die crysis-kampagne sogar relativ lang vor.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Also in FC3 kannst Du incl. aller Nebenquests und um auf 100% zu kommen problemlos 40-50 h im SP verballern ohne daß Du jetzt übermäßig die Schlaftüte heraushängen läßt. Wenn Du jetzt aber nur stringent dem Hauptquest folgst sinds sicher nur ca. 20 h.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Also in FC3 kannst Du incl. aller Nebenquests und um auf 100% zu kommen problemlos 40-50 h im SP verballern ohne daß Du jetzt übermäßig die Schlaftüte heraushängen läßt. Wenn Du jetzt aber nur stringent dem Hauptquest folgst sinds sicher nur ca. 20 h.



es geht um far cry 1.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Ach so... Nöö. Bei weitem nicht die Größenordnung. Ich schätze mal nach meinem Gedächtnis so grob 10-15 h. Bin mir da aber auch nicht mehr so sicher. Crysis 3 ist mit Sicherheit kürzer von dem was ich gelesen habe und C1 dürfte ungefähr auf dem Level von FC1 liegen. FC2 eher etwas kürzer.


----------



## Gast20180705 (23. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nöö. Sehe ich nicht sooo drastisch. Gut die Funktürme sind vergleichbar mit dem Adlerblick. Aber das wars dann auch schon im großen und ganzen.



Ist noch wesentlich mehr:

Lauf und Suchverhalten von NPCs (freundlich und feindlich)
Sammelaufgaben
Nebenquests
Worldbuilding (vor allem auf Metastrukturen schauen)
Shooterpart (Far Cry 1 <-> Dark Souls, Far Cry 3 <-> Assasins Creed)

Perse ist es ja auch nichts Schlechtes, dass es ein Assasins Creed mit Sturmgewehren ist, aber es hat bis auf die Insel und Egoperspektive nichts mehr mit Far Cry gemein.


Crysis hatte mich im ersten Durchgang 12h 8 min (realistisch) beschäftigt. Bei Far Cry variert das ganze beim Schwierikeitsgrad und KI Setting zwischen 18 h (normal) und 26 h (realistisch)

Edit.: Mal bei meinem ersten Far Cry Profil die Checkpointzeiten geschaut: knapp über 24h.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Ich finde die Entwicklung gut. Denn bis auf FC 1 hat die Serie keine Geschichte. Über FC2 breite ich mal schnell das Todestuch aus. Und Teil 1 war imho auch nur gut bis zu dem Moment wo die Mutanten auftauchten. Dann wurde es für meine Begriffe regelrecht hanebüchen. Ein FC2 bzw. 3 oder 4 brauche ich nicht auf so einer Basis.

Demhingegen war das Open World-Setting in FC3 eine absolute Wucht, die Entscheidungsfreiheiten wohin man geht und was man als nächstes macht sowie auch den Storyverlauf sehr gut. Die Tripsequenzen waren logisch mit pflanzlichen Drogen erklärt und nichts übersinnliches. Einfach Top. Auch das schrittweise kennenlernen von Pflanzen und für was diese gut sind (ob nun Sanipack, Stinktierduft zur Tierabwehr, Adrenalinschub, Verbesserung vom Jagdinstinkt u.s.w.)

Und wenn Du nicht sammeln willst, kannst Du die Briefe, Speicherkarten und Relikte ja auch liegen lassen. Aber gerade auch deren Lage bzw. wie man an diese herankommt sorgt mal stellenweise für etwas Grips anstrengen (mal abgesehen von den Speicherkarten die ja jeweils offen in den Camps in der Waffenhalle auf den Laptops liegen).

Das Kampfsystem mit Takedown-Fähigkeiten finde ich erheblich besser. Wenn auch noch etwas für den Feinschliff. Stellenweise war es dann doch etwas zu übermächtig bzw. die KI nicht intelligent genug. Ich hab z.B. 3 fast hintereinander patroillierende Wachen mit Takedown von hinten ausgeschaltet ohne daß diese überhaupt etwas bemerkten. Das Tattoo-System war aber imho nicht durchdacht. Ich war mit der Entwicklung weiter als es das Tattoo zu dem Zeitpunkt erlaubte. Ich mußte dann mit weiteren Freischaltungen warten und konnte dann 20 Skillpunkte nachrüsten im Tattoo. Das hätte man durchaus besser lösen können. Aber ein eher marginaler Schwachpunkt. 

Dafür war die Fauna endlich mal vorhanden, die ich bereits bei FC2 erhofft hätte. Man mußte auf die Tiere achten, damit diese nicht dafür sorgen konnten, daß man sich verrät, mit zu offensiven Vorgehen hatte man auch geringere Chancen als mit überlegtem Vorgehen. Das beste war, wenn man es schaffte ohne entdeckt zu werden den Alarm vom Camp komplett lahmzulegen (bei 3-4 Alarmstellen durchaus etwas anspruchsvoller) um dann das Militärcamp gekonnt auszulöschen. Das war wenn man unentdeckt bleiben wollte, stellenweise schon eine Herausforderung.

Für mich ist FC3 bislang der absolute Höhepunkt der Reihe, auch wenn FC1 gute Ansätze zeigte. Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen gefiel mir auch der RPG-Einfluß und das Crafting.


----------



## Atuan (23. Juni 2014)

Vorab: PC Games rockt ja derbe  Da klatscht die GameStar ne Paywall vor bestimmte Artikel und PC Games veröffentlicht die Artikel dann kostenlos, mit Quellhinweis auf die GameStar. In your face, GameStar  

Zum Artikel: Wäre fast schon lustig, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre... Hatte neulich noch zu jemandem gesagt, dass Crytek von mir aus von der Bildfläche verschwinden könnte, da sie ja komplett auf Free to Play gehen wollten und mich dieses Konzept nicht die Bohne interessiert. Durfte mir da noch anhören, dass Crytek auf mich pfeifen kann, weil sie auf den Wachstumsmärkten in Asien und Osteuropa ganz dick im Geschäft sind. Mein Argument, dass man dort nur Centbeträge einnimmt, weil der durchschnittliche Russe, Inder, Chinese, wasauchimmer einfach keine Kohle hat, galt damals nicht... So viel mal dazu...

Ne, Crytek hat wirklich die falsche Abzweigung genommen. Cervat Yerli schwebte ja komplett in seiner eigenen Welt. Hat die Zahlen aus irgendwelchen Mobile App-Stores gesehen und das ganze auf AAA-Vollpreistitel hochgerechnet. Anders kann ich mir fast nicht erklären, wie der auf den schmalen Pfad kam, ein klassisches Entwicklerstudio, welches für technisch hochwertige (= teuer!) Spiele bekannt ist, von heute auf morgen zur Free to Play-Butze zu machen. Er hätte nur mal bei EA anfragen sollen, ob sowas Sinn macht. Einfach mal den Namen "Command & Conquer" fallen lassen und die Reaktion genießen.

Free to Play hat bei uns (westliche Welt) einen schlechten Ruf. Es gibt nur wenige PC-Titel, die mit dem Modell funktionieren. Wie kam Crytek auf den Trichter, dass das bei ihnen anders läuft?


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juni 2014)

Leider absolut verdienter Abgang (Insofern es stimmen sollte)

Starker Anfang mit ihrer Engine, sofort extrem unsympathischer Auftritt von Yerli von Anfang an, maximal durchschnittliche Shooter Kost und am Ende sogar fast komplett auf F2P umgestiegen.
Qualität sieht anders aus, auch wenn sie eine mächtige Engine aus dem Ärmel gezaubert haben 

Crytek hat mich lediglich mit Far Cry und Crysis 1 technisch absolut begeistert. Crysis 2 war, mMn, sogar spielerisch das beste Crysis was sie gemacht haben.
Alles andere war maximal Durchschnitt und zum Teil sogar komplett für die Tonne.

Grafik Demos haben sie drauf aber als Spieleentwickler konnten sie bei mir so gutw ie gar nicht punkten.
(Yerli hat mit seiner unsympatischen und frechen Art sowieso schon längst den Vogel abgeschossen)


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Juni 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> ...



Bei Gamestar gibts ne Paywall? O_o


----------



## Atuan (23. Juni 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bei Gamestar gibts ne Paywall? O_o


Versuch mal den verlinkten Artikel zu lesen  Report: Crytek-Krise - Die Geier kreisen über Crytek - GameStar.de


----------



## Cicero (23. Juni 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Leider absolut verdienter Abgang (Insofern es stimmen sollte)
> 
> Starker Anfang mit ihrer Engine, sofort extrem unsympathischer Auftritt von Yerli von Anfang an, maximal durchschnittliche Shooter Kost und am Ende sogar fast komplett auf F2P umgestiegen.
> Qualität sieht anders aus, auch wenn sie eine mächtige Engine aus dem Ärmel gezaubert haben



Nur mal so zum Verständnis an dich und andere hier: Nur weil ein Entwickler mal ein Hänger und eine zeitlang nicht so gute Titel veröffenticht hat, wünscht ihr ihm die Insolvenz und dutzenden Mitarbeitern die Arbeitslosigkeit? Geht´s noch?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Juni 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bei Gamestar gibts ne Paywall? O_o



Seit ca. 10 Jahren. Das war damals nen Grund mein Abo zu kündigen und zur PCG zu wechseln, da ich - obwohl zahlender Kunde - immer noch mal was hinlegen hab dürfen.

Btw. schien ja sowieso mal wieder ne GS Ente gewesen zu sein.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Juni 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Verständnis an dich und andere hier: Nur weil ein Entwickler mal ein Hänger und eine zeitlang nicht so gute Titel veröffenticht hat, wünscht ihr ihm die Insolvenz und dutzenden Mitarbeitern die Arbeitslosigkeit? Geht´s noch?



War klar dass hier jemand wieder die Moral-Keule auspacken muss  

Ich bin nur ein Konsument und bin eben mit Crytek ganz und gar nicht zufrieden. Weder Qualität, Quantität oder öffentliches Auftreten dieses Unternehmens.
Dass bei solchen Geschichten immer viele Unschuldige Mitarbeiter betroffen sind ist nix neues.

Niemand wünscht denjenigen Arbeitslosigkeit etc. Aber wenn Crytek als eine ganze Einheit versagt dann wäre es, aus meiner Sicht, absolut verdient.
Wir sind lediglich Konsumenten / Gamer / Zocker und kaufen ein Produkt vom Unternehmen XYZ. Macht Unternehmen XYZ keinen guten Job dann haben sie (verdient) irgendwann Probleme.

Solche Sätze kannst du dem Herrn. Yerli höchstpersönlich zusenden dann weiß er vielleicht wie er ein Unternehmen verantwortungsbewusster führen kann.
Er trägt die Verantwortung mit seinen Worten & Taten - nicht wir.


----------



## Cicero (24. Juni 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> War klar dass hier jemand wieder die Moral-Keule auspacken muss
> 
> Ich bin nur ein Konsument und bin eben mit Crytek ganz und gar nicht zufrieden. .



Du bist mit dem Unternehmen oder deren Produkte nicht zufrieden? Dann kauf´ bzw. unterstütze sie einfach nicht. Vollkommen ok. Aber einem Unternehmen deswegen die Pleite wünschen, ist echt übertrieben. Hat auch nichts mit Moralkeule zu tun. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Niemand wünscht denjenigen Arbeitslosigkeit etc. Aber wenn Crytek als  eine ganze Einheit versagt dann wäre es, aus meiner Sicht, absolut  verdient.



Stark. So kurz hintereinander hat sich noch keiner widersprochen.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Du bist mit dem Unternehmen oder deren Produkte nicht zufrieden? Dann kauf´ bzw. unterstütze sie einfach nicht. Vollkommen ok. Aber einem Unternehmen deswegen die Pleite wünschen, ist echt übertrieben. Hat auch nichts mit Moralkeule zu tun.



Naja
Also wen jemand so was dummes Schreibt, dann kann man durchaus mal die Moralkeule auspacken, ein immer noch legitimes Werkzeug, auch wenn Gutmenschen die laufend auspacken wollen


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]


Fam. Yerli trägt in der Tat die Verantwortung, solange sie noch geschäftsführende Gesellschafter bzw. Aktionäre sind. Dennoch besteht Crytek aus ein paar mehr Leuten wie der Fam. Yerli und darum sind deine Aussagen, pardon, ziemlich flach und niveaulos.

Es gibt einfach keine gute Erklärung, warum man 797 ( 800 - 3x Yerli ) eine Insolvenz und damit unklare bzw. unsichere Zukunft *wünscht*. Fakt ist, wenn ein Unternehmen durch unternehmerische Fehlentscheidungen Insolvenz anmeldet, dann ist es eben so und damit eine natürliche, wirtschaftliche Entwicklung.

Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass man keinem Unternehmen eine Insolvenz wünscht. 

Punkt.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Das einzige wo ich mitgehe ist, daß ich mir wünsche, daß die Verkaufszahlen nicht so prickelnd sind, daß sich die Firma die weitere Vorgehensweise bei ihrer Firmenausrichtung und Produktpalette überlegt. Aber eine Insolvenz zu wünschen überschreitet imho die Grenze. Und ja, wenn mir die Produkte einer Firman nicht gefallen, kaufe ich diese einfach nicht. Damit ist das Thema für mich persönlich aber durch und ich wünsche nicht, daß die Firma deswegen bankrott geht.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass man keinem Unternehmen eine Insolvenz wünscht.



na ja, doch - dem ein oder anderen schon. zb blackwater... aber das ist ein anderes thema... 

btt die spekulationen schießen mir schon wieder viel zu weit ins kraut. hier werden dinge als fakten hingestellt, von den wohl keiner von uns auch nur die geringste ahnung hat bzw haben kann. da gehts wohl nur darum einen billigen bash abzulassen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2014)

Blackwater gibt es doch garnicht mehr ... 



Was ich bei Crytek nicht verstehe, ist die unternehmerische Ausrichtung. Völlig unerheblich, was nun Fakt ist oder nicht in dieser Berichterstattung, die Spiele bzw. Genres sind ja kein Geheimnis. F2P Gedöns etc. mit ihrer 'Luxusengine' ist mMn zum Scheitern verurteilt.

Entweder man konzentriert sich auf tolle Spiele die eben die Engine richtig ausreizen oder halt auf die Engine, dafür benötigt man aber keine 800 Personen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Blackwater gibt es doch garnicht mehr ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Crytek ist es Wachsen um des Wachsens Willen. Man will unbedingt zu den Großen wie EA und Ubisoft gehören. Dazu gehört aber wie gesagt auch ein ganz anderes und viel größeres und auch erfolgreiches Portfolio, wenn man so eine Firmenstruktur aufrecht erhalten und stabil sein will. Und F2P kann mit entsprechender Ausrichtung durchaus einer der Pfeiler einer Firma sein. Aber nicht das gesamte Firmenprofil rein auf F2P umkrempeln. Nicht bei der großen Belegschaft. Man braucht große AAA-Titel für die garantierten Umsätze und 1-2 F2P-Titel könnten als Ergänzung dazu. Aber wie gesagt für die Firmengröße von Crytek gibt es viel zu wenig Titel im Portfolio. Und diese durch die Bank weg nur mäßig bis nicht erfolgreich.

Bestes aktuelles Beispiel ist eben Ubisoft: Trotz top Verkaufszahlen von Spielen wie AC und Watch Dogs (neuer interner Verkaufsrekord) macht Ubisoft aktuell wieder Miese, weil eben die Produktionskosten von Titeln wie AC und auch Watch Dogs nicht zu den Kleinkalibern gehören.

Das Dementi von Crytek hat auch nichts zu sagen, denn wer gibt gern zu, daß er mit dem Rücken zur Wand steht ? Wobei hier auch schnell mal die Grenze zur Insolvenzverschleppung überschritten werden kann.

Ich frag mich eh was die zig Studios und 800 Mann bei Crytek machen. Bei der Anzahl der Studios müßte es pro Jahr mindenstens 2-3 neue Titel im Angebot geben. Der erfolgreichste F2P Produzent King (Facebookspiele wie Farm Heroes Saga und Co.) macht mit den kleinen (sorry) scheißerle Spielen Rekordgewinne. Hat aber nur rund 400 Mitarbeiter. Das ist vielleicht der Punkt, den Yerli gerne hätte. Aber es ist eben nur ein richtiger großer und man kann das Geschäftsmodell nicht automatisch auf sich münzen und glauben man schafft das gleiche.


----------



## Vordack (24. Juni 2014)

Hat das eventuell Auswirkungen auf Star Citizen?


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Glaube ich nicht. Wenn ist die Engine doch bereits gekauft.


----------



## fud1974 (24. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Wenn ist die Engine doch bereits gekauft.



Gekauft mag sein (was immer die da für einen Deal gemacht haben), aber zu einer Engine gehört ja auch ein bischen mehr, Support usw. ! Du brauchst ja einen Ansprechpartner wenn das Vieh (Engine) mal nicht so will wie du es eigentlich erwartest.
Zumal Star Citizen ja etwas länger laufen soll als nur eine "Saison" nach dem Motta "Verkauft- Ex und hopp!", da erwartet man ja dass man für die Engine auch noch Updates und Bugfixes bekommt nehme ich mal ganz stark an... mit einem insolventen 
Hersteller der Engine könnte ich mir vorstellen dass die davon abhängigen (Star Citizen und Kingdom Come - Deliverance mal nur als prominente Beispiele) schon mal kurz nervös zucken...

Aber eventuell wird das bei einer eventuellen Insolvenz eh herausgelöst und als separates Geschäft verkauft.. aber auch in dem Falle sind natürlich viele Fragen im Raum wie es dann weitergeht.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Das ist natürlich ein Argument. Und ein Wechsel der Engine auf die Unreal-Engine zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt wäre wahrscheinlich auch für Star Citizen vorsichtig formuliert arg problematisch.


----------



## fud1974 (24. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Argument. Und ein Wechsel der Engine auf die Unreal-Engine zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt wäre wahrscheinlich auch für Star Citizen vorsichtig formuliert arg problematisch.



Wird auch schon im entsprechenden Robert-Space-Industries Forum diskutiert.. allerdings dort auch nix konkretes.

https://forums.robertsspaceindustri...say-crytek-was-nearly-bankrupt-in-april-2014/


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juni 2014)

Insolvenz heißt nicht dass eine Firma einfach aufgelöst wird / verschwindet.
Selbst wenn an den Gerüchten was dran sein sollte wäre es doch viel wahrscheinlicher, dass Crytek von einem anderen Unternehmen übernommen wird.
Die Technik (Engine) ist ja schließlich auch ein Vermögenswert.


----------



## Vordack (24. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Wenn ist die Engine doch bereits gekauft.



Ich frage mich halt nur wie das bei solchen Enginekäufen läuft.

Klar, Chris und seine Kumpanen modifizieren die Engine Stark um sie an ihre Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Ich frage mich halt nur wie das mit Support seitens Crytek aussieht, ob es Klauseln bez. eventuellen Engine Updates gibt und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Insolvenz heißt nicht dass eine Firma einfach aufgelöst wird / verschwindet.
> Selbst wenn an den Gerüchten was dran sein sollte wäre es doch viel wahrscheinlicher, dass Crytek von einem anderen Unternehmen übernommen wird.
> Die Technik (Engine) ist ja schließlich auch ein Vermögenswert.



ja natürlich, Insolvenz bedeutet ja nur das man kein Geld mehr hat und nicht das der Laden liquidiert wird,
Aber idr. ist das doch schon mit deutlichem Arbeitsplatzabbau verbunden


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Das Problem ist: Wie hoch sind die Schulden ? Übernimmt die ein eventueller Käufer der Firma die Schulden mit oder tritt er gar nicht erst zum Kauf an, wenn er die Rahmenbedingungen kennt ? Wenn nein, dann kann es auch zur Zerschlagung führen. D.h. die Firmenwerte (Grafikengine, fast fertige oder fertige Projekte, Hardware, Firmeninventar, Gebäude, Lizenzen, Kundenstamm) gelangen zu einer Einzelversteigerung wo der meistbietende den jeweiligen Gegenstand unter dem Strich dann kauft. Das muß kein Paketverkauf sein. Wenn es schlußendlich dazu kommen sollte, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß z.B. der Käufer der Grafikengine den Support für bestehende Projekte übernehmen muß. Er ist dazu ja nicht gezwungen.

Es kann auch sein, daß bei einer Insolvenz die eigentliche Firma weiter bestehen bleibt und es via Insolvenzverwalter einen Finanz-/Sanierungsplan gibt, um die Firma wieder zum laufen zu bekommen. Zum Beispiel eben auch das erneute Bestimmen der Firmenausrichtung. Eben wieder weg von F2P zu Einzelprojekten im Retailbereich und Umbau bestehender F2P-Projekte zu Retailware, wenn dies ohne großen Aufwand machbar ist, um so schnellst wie möglich wieder Einnahmen zu schaffen. Über das Thema Firmenschrumpfung/Entlassungen/Schließungen von Niederlassungen/weitere Kostensenkungsmaßnahmen brauchen wir gar nicht erst anfangen zu sprechen. Das ist mit das allererste was gemacht wird.


----------



## Chemenu (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn ihr helfen wollt: Schnappt euch doch ein Abo der CryEngine anstatt euer ganzes Steam Guthaben beim Sale für Spiele rauszuschleudern, die ihr vielleicht sowieso nie spielen werdet.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, doch - dem ein oder anderen schon. zb blackwater... aber das ist ein anderes thema...



Also meines Wissens hat sich der Schuppen nur umbenannt und ist nicht pleite. Heißt jetzt Akademi.


Academi – Wikipedia


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens hat sich der Schuppen nur umbenannt und ist nicht pleite. Heißt jetzt Akademi.
> 
> 
> Academi – Wikipedia



jeder kennt den laden aber noch als blackwater. 
und dass er pleite wäre hab ich nirgends behauptet.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juni 2014)

Mein Kommentar war auch eher 'witzig' gemeint zum Thema Blackwater ... darum auch der  Smilie.

Aber schlussendlich ist das hier nicht das Thema, sondern die pöse Meinung von doomkeeper!


----------



## Briareos (24. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber schlussendlich ist das hier nicht das Thema, sondern die pöse Meinung von doomkeeper!


Genau! Chleudert den Purschen tsu Poden!

_(Entschuldigung, aber ich habe so lange darauf gewartet den mal wieder bringen zu können.^^)_


----------



## doomkeeper (24. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Fam. Yerli trägt in der Tat die Verantwortung, solange sie noch geschäftsführende Gesellschafter bzw. Aktionäre sind. Dennoch besteht Crytek aus ein paar mehr Leuten wie der Fam. Yerli und darum sind deine Aussagen, pardon, ziemlich flach und niveaulos.
> 
> Es gibt einfach keine gute Erklärung, warum man 797 ( 800 - 3x Yerli ) eine Insolvenz und damit unklare bzw. unsichere Zukunft *wünscht*. Fakt ist, wenn ein Unternehmen durch unternehmerische Fehlentscheidungen Insolvenz anmeldet, dann ist es eben so und damit eine natürliche, wirtschaftliche Entwicklung.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir den öffentlichen Bullshit von dem Ceo so anhöre bzw. durchlese... naja. 
Seit Anfang an völlig überheblich, abgehoben, unsympathisch ohne Ende.

Hat sich nach all den Jahren kein bisschen geändert und haut Statements raus wo man nur den Kopf schütteln kann... 
Ich bin da ganz ehrlich und stehe auch dazu dass solche Menschen wie er einen Denkzettel verdient haben.

Wenn ein Unternehmen seine Arbeit nicht gut ausführt, die Konsumenten verärgert und nach außen hin alles andere als sympathisch wirkt, dann bin ich der Meinung dass sie
in dieser Branche nix verloren haben.

Für mich ist es lediglich ein möchtegern Spielehersteller, der zu schnell zu stark expandieren wollte, nur auf seine Engine setzen konnte und am Ende den F2P Markt für die allmächtige Zukunft erklärt hat.
So ein Unternehmen kann meinetwegen schnell einpacken  

Für die guten Mitarbeiter hoffe ich natürlich weiterhin eine gesichterte Zukunft... aber letzten Endes sind es alles fremde Menschen für mich die mein Geld / mein Vertrauen wollen.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. Juni 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Du bist mit dem Unternehmen oder deren Produkte nicht zufrieden? Dann kauf´ bzw. unterstütze sie einfach nicht. Vollkommen ok. Aber einem Unternehmen deswegen die Pleite wünschen, ist echt übertrieben. Hat auch nichts mit Moralkeule zu tun.



Ich wiederhole mich nochmal. Wir sind Konsumenten und die Unternehmen wollen alle nur unser bestes (in dem Fall unser Geld)
Wenn ein Hersteller viel Bockmist baut dann finde ich es logisch (und auch für richtig) dass es eben keinen Erfolg hat.

Nur dann gibts immer wieder Leute wie dich die sofort die Moralapostel spielen müssen weil ja darunter auch viele Unschuldige arbeitslos werden 
Du musst mein Statement nicht sofort in diese Schublade stecken weil es dir so passt



> Stark. So kurz hintereinander hat sich noch keiner widersprochen.


Für mich ist das kein Widerspruch.

Ich wünsche nachwievor (vor allem Unschuldigen) keine Arbeitslosigkeit, aber wenn das Unternehmen XYZ eine schlechte Arbeit abliefert dann müssen sie eben mit so einem Abgang rechnen.
Siehe Jowood . Der Laden hat damals so einen Krampf fabriziert und viele waren froh dass so ein unseriöses Unternehmen von der Bildfläche verschwand.

Diese Schadenfreude bedeutet aber nicht sofort dass man jedem einzelnen Ex-Mitarbeiter ein schlechtes Leben wünscht   Herr Gott... dass viele hier sofort übertreiben
und die Aussagen in eine falsche Richtung lenken müssen... naja wers braucht


----------



## fud1974 (24. Juni 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Diese Schadenfreude bedeutet aber nicht sofort dass man jedem einzelnen Ex-Mitarbeiter ein schlechtes Leben wünscht   Herr Gott... dass viele hier sofort übertreiben
> und die Aussagen in eine falsche Richtung lenken müssen... naja wers braucht



Es geht ja auch eher um die elendigen Gamer-Gören die völlig unreflektiert Sprüche raushauen wie "die Idioten haben es verdient" und das dann auf alles und jeden in der entsprechenden Firma beziehen aber selbst bis auf maximal
einen Ferienjob im Leben noch nirgendwo dauerhaft angestellt waren.

Das eine Marktbereinigung stattfinden kann und auch muss ist völlig unbestritten.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. Juni 2014)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch eher um die elendigen Gamer-Gören die völlig unreflektiert Sprüche raushauen wie "die Idioten haben es verdient" und das dann auf alles und jeden in der entsprechenden Firma beziehen aber selbst bis auf maximal
> einen Ferienjob im Leben noch nirgendwo dauerhaft angestellt waren.
> 
> Das eine Marktbereinigung stattfinden kann und auch muss ist völlig unbestritten.



Tja viele können aber dieses Thema auch unnötig kompliziert vertiefen  

Wir als Konsumenten kennen eben nur den Namen bzw. den Ceo o.ä.
deswegen hauen alle Menschen gerne Aussagen raus wie "Scheiss Activision sie sollen endlich dicht machen!!!"

Mit solchen Aussagen meint man aber nicht dass jeder einzelne Mitarbeiter seine Existenz verlieren soll.
Damit meint man nur dass man mit dem Unternehmen nicht zufrieden ist, sich hintergangen fühlt und den ein oder anderen Chef aus bestimmten Gründen nicht leiden kann.

Solche Statements gleichzusetzen mit "Ihr wünscht jedem Arbeitslosigkeit!?!" ist einfach total verkehrt und die unterste Schublade.

Wenn jemand ein sehr schlechtes Erlebnis mit Unternehmen XYZ hatte, darf sowas auch ruhig mal sagen dürfen ohne sofort als ein böser Mensch abgestempelt zu werden 

Aber im Internet mutiert man ja bekanntlich sehr schnell zum absolut fehlerfreiem Menschen, der immer an alles denkt und nie etwas böses gesagt/getan/gedacht hat


----------



## McDrake (24. Juni 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wir als Konsumenten kennen eben nur den Namen bzw. den Ceo o.ä.
> deswegen hauen alle Menschen gerne Aussagen raus wie "Scheiss Activision sie sollen endlich dicht machen!!!"


Was einem aber nicht verbieten soll, ein wenig weiter zu denken als "alle" Menschen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2014)

abgesehen davon wage ich ganz arg zu bezweifeln, dass ein erwähnenswerter teil der crytek-kunden die yerlis kennt.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. Juni 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was einem aber nicht verbieten soll, ein wenig weiter zu denken als "alle" Menschen.



Es geht einfach darum dass man sich zu einem Unternehmen kritisch äußert mit dem man unzufrieden ist.
Dem Konsumenten können die betreffenden Angestellten eigentlich vollkommen egal sein.

Was zählt ist das Image, die Qualität und das öffentliche Auftreten.
Alles andere geht uns eigentlich überhaupt nix an und sollte sogar nicht mal der Rede wert sein.



Bonkic schrieb:


> abgesehen davon wage ich ganz arg zu bezweifeln, dass ein erwähnenswerter teil der crytek-kunden die yerlis kennt.



Ist unwichtig.
Wichtig ist das Image und wie sich das Unternehmen nach außen hin zeigt.

Ich muss weder ihre Persönlichkeit noch ihre gesamte Familien Geschichte kennen um einen Urteil über ihre Kompetenz zu fällen.

Konsument (Käufer) vs Anbieter (Verkäufer)

Alles andere ist bei diesem "Vertrag" eigentlich völlig unwichtig und spielt keinerlei Rolle.
Klingt böse ist aber so.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jeder kennt den laden aber noch als blackwater.
> und dass er pleite wäre hab ich nirgends behauptet.



Ich hab das ja auch nicht behauptet, daß Du das gesagt hast. Ich bezog mich nur auf die Aussage, daß sich viele deren Pleite wünschten.


----------

